# Fenix PD35 ,850 Lm,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW



## FlashLion

All the flashlights from Fenix PD series are maximum compact and powerful.
Equipped with the latest,high efficiency components to give us the maximum we can get from a flashlight at the moment.
PD 35 is the latest and most powerful(850 lumens) in this series and allows the user to have powerful lighting tool that is easy to carry
and use always when needed.
Fenix PD35 gives to the user outstanding performance in compact,lightweight body,longest runtime using a single 18650 battery
or two CR123A batteries,high maximum brightness thanks to the latest and high efficient Cree XM-L2 U2 emitter. 





First impression-excellent machining,anodizing,knurling,lightweight body(only 87grams),excellent shape of beam.







Only 14cm long and 87gr weight.











PD35 comes well packed in a cardboard box. Accessories-holster,lanyard,2 spare O-rings,spare switch boot.
In the box you will find also a Warranty card and User manual.
Optional accessories can be purchased separately-Transparent diffuser tip;Traffic wand;Remote pressure switch;Belt clip;









Nice holster,fits well.There's a simple loop for belt attaching.No velcro option for attaching on the back.





As expected machining is excellently made with no sharp edges. Excellent design provides a very good grip. 
The shape of the PD35 makes it easy to carry in a pocket and use it with bare hands or gloves. Very sturdy pocket clip,securely attached.
A little bit more tight than needed in my opinion. The flashlight can not tail-stand. There are 3 cooling fins on the head.
They help for heat dissipation that improves the efficiency and lifespan of the components. 
The fins have also anti-roll function. Top notch Type III hard anodizing,excellent all over the body.













*

Technical Parameters
*·Cree XM-L 2 (U2) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
·Uses one 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery or two 3V CR123A Lithium batteries
·139mm (Length) x 25.4mm (Diameter) 
·87-gram weight (excluding the battery)
·Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
·Low-voltage warning function to remind you to replace the battery
·Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
·over-heat protection to avoid high-temperature of the surface
·Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
·Tactical tail switch with momentary-on function
·Side switch on the head
·Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
·Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
·Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
-Peak beam intensity 8600cd /185 meters max throw
-Waterproof- IPX-8,underwater 2m











The flashlight can be disassembled on three main parts. The battery tube is good thickness. 
The most important thing-there is enough space in the tube for all types 18650 batteries-flat top,button top,big protected batteries.
All they fit excellent in the PD35.I am happy that I can use protected batteries with the highest capacity. 
There is a spring at the both ends.This ensures excellent connection with the battery and good protection against damage from impact or drop. 
Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation. 
Using protected batteries that are too long,like non branded Panasonic 3400 cell protected is not recommend because the springs will be under extreme pressure and this will interfere with their functioning.
The flashlight uses a tactical tail switch(forward clicky)with momentary-on function for turning the light On/Off. 
PD35 has a side switch for changing the modes Eco-Low-Medium-High-Turbo and Strobe.







Excellent knurling. Trapezoid-cut threads,perfectly anodized for wear resistance. One of the best made threads that I've seen.
Very clean.The same size at both ends.

























Smooth aluminum reflector with diameter 20mm.
I am impressed of the beam pattern.It is absolutely flawless result for a 20mm smooth reflector and XM-L2 LED.
Very clean beam with no any circular patterns or dark zones.
Very bright and homogenous central spot with perfect round shape.Very useful,bright spill.
I have never expected so good beam from such a small head flashlight.It is better than many bigger-head flashlights.





High brightness and efficiency Cree XM-L2 U2 LED.
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.Reflector and glass absolutely clean of dust.
Perfectly centered LED for maximum concentrated hotspot and best possible beam shape. 























*User Interface*
Using the PD35 is easy to remember and convenient.

Five constant brightness levels Eco-Low-Mid-High-Turbo and one flashing mode-Strobe.
Pressing the tail switch lightly activates the light momentary.
Full press activates the light constantly.Full press again to turn the light off.
The lighting mode can be changed easily by pressing the side switch.
Strobe can be activated by press and holding the side switch for 1sec from any mode. 
Press the side switch again to return to the mode used before Strobe.
There is instant(fast) memory for the last used mode.
The memory is really quick and when you turn off the light you know for sure what mode will start next time.
The response from the electronic driver is excellent.Different modes can be cycled really fast. 

Eco 10 Lumens /140h
Low 45 Lumens /29h
Mid 170 Lumens /7h45min
High 450 Lumens /2h30min
Turbo 850 Lumens /1h15min
Strobe 850 lumens-dual frequency

The modes are well spaced.The Turbo is extremely bright.The Low and Eco are very useful when a long runtime is needed.
5 modes are quite enough choice for most of the time,but my opinion is that a 2 lumens eco mode would be very useful in certain situations.

As a high performance light,the PD35 accumulates significant heat while at Turbo output.To protect the light and battery,PD35 drops down into the High brightness level after running at Turbo output for about 5 minutes.
There is another step down to Mid brightness level after about 30 minutes working on High mode.
These steps down are time controlled,so If you want again the higher mode you just have to reset the light(If the flashlight is to hot,reset is not recommend and can cause damage to the flashlight).

The flashlight is lightweight which makes it easy to carry and use,but also means that the thickness of the aluminum is not enough to manage the heat from the LED,running at maximum current for extended period of time.This protection is really necessary here.
Fenix PD35 has also a low-voltage warning function.
When the voltage level drops below the preset level,the flashlight is programmed to downshift to a lower brightness level.When this happens in Eco output mode ,the flashlight blinks three times every five minutes to remind you to replace the battery.

The brightness is current controlled,so there's no any sign of pwm. 

*My measurements
*
Peak beam intensity 11000 Lux measured at 1 meter distance.
*Current Draw
*U battery=4,16V
I turbo= 2,88A
I High= 980mA
I Mid= 300mA
I Low= 87mA
I Eco= 28mA

I measured only for about 80 minutes.After that I stopped measuring.
*Battery Sanyo 2600 protected*




All measurements are taken with a non-calibrated Lux meter
This measurements are maximum values,not ANSI.







This is brightness comparison with other lights,similar and some bigger.
All measurements are taken 30sec after activation in a 'light box' which is still in testing phase so the best use for this values is comparing one light to other similar light.









*Beamshots*

The beam that Fenix PD35 produces is very well concentrated in a big hotspot with very bright spill.
Transition from spot to spill is not so smooth as the beam from the Orange Peel reflector lights,but the PD35 has a great throw for a 20mm reflector.
There's no any circular pattern in the beam.This is really beautiful beam.
Excellent work done by Fenix.:thumbsup:






*1m,white wall, 1/20sec, WB locked
*
*The images are not in their best quality because the image host site has compressed them.
You can see the pictures in higher resolution here- http://imgur.com/a/6tzlY/embed*










































*1meter, White wall, 1/250sec, WB locked*
























*5 meters,Wallpaper, 1/6sec ,WB locked*










































*5 meters,1/50sec,WB locked*
























*Outdoor Beamshots**
Distance ~30 meters, 3,2sec ,WB locked*



 
Fenix PD35 Turbo (850 lumens)





*For higher resolution pictures,see the album here- http://imgur.com/a/TYtMv/embed*
Distance 30 meters










































*As confirmation of its quality Fenix PD35 won The Best Of Show Award in AFTA(**The Australian Fishing Trade Association)
**Trade Show 2013.
The award is for best outdoor and camping product.*

I tested the waterproofness of the PD35 in the nearby river.The water was very fast and relatively cold.
As expected from a high quality product,the flashlight performed exellently.No leaks,no fog under the glass.
I used the both switches a few times under water.Everything is well sealed. 
Half of the pictures and the video review are made after this test.You can see that the flashlight is in perfect condition.
The PD35 is an excellent choice for all outdoor activities-fishing,hiking,camping,etc.












The flashlight's body is well balanced and stays very stable in hand.
Very good grip even in a wet hand.
The shape of the flashlight allows also a 'cigar' grip-a very useful feature.
























In conclusion,Fenix PD35 is a right choice for everyone that wants an extreme powerful and at the same time compact flashlight,easy for EDC use or any outdoor activities.This is a trusted light that you can count on it. Definitely this is my choice for a 18650 flashlight for close and medium distance illuminaion.














* Thanks for reading!*


This great flashlight was provided by Fenix for review.


----------



## firelord777

*Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

Dude, you are one hardcore photographer!


----------



## wjv

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

The tint looked somewhat greenish on the lower power settings.

Is that the actual case, or is that just poor white balance on the part of the camera?


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

Nice review, the PD35 looks like it has pretty good throw for such a small light using a XML emitter, on burst mode any way.


----------



## youlight

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

nice work, you did a wonderful review!


----------



## braddy

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

I think you just took the title for flashlight photography, and it was a great review. Thanks for all that work, I will be sending people to this thread.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

What a thorough and excellent review and great photography. If you're not working for Fenix marketing, you should be!


----------



## YetiFlash

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

Superb review with excellent photography  My PD35 recently arrived and I'm very impressed with this little lumen wonder - build quality, form factor and performance (so far). I'm finding that the surprising thing isn't the lumen output level, its the overall quality of beam, giving a superb balance of throw and flood. My only negative issue is its inability to tail stand,but I may work on a home made fix for that !


----------



## Chevy-SS

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

Great review and pics! Thanks very much.

Seems like this light is longer than it needs to be....I wonder why?


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*



firelord777 said:


> Dude, you are one hardcore photographer!


Thanks
I think I improved my photography skills while I was making these reviews here on CPF.


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*



wjv said:


> The tint looked somewhat greenish on the lower power settings.
> 
> Is that the actual case, or is that just poor white balance on the part of the camera?


The WB on my camera is locked to Cloudy and each picture is taken at the same conditions.
As any other current-controlled flashlight,the tint of the light is changing slightly at the lower modes.In PD35 it is within the reasonable limits.


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*



PhotonWrangler said:


> What a thorough and excellent review and great photography. If you're not working for Fenix marketing, you should be!


Thank you very much!
Unfortunately I am not working for Fenix,but would be great if they give me a chance again to review any of their lights.



youlight said:


> nice work, you did a wonderful review!


Thank you!



LightWalker said:


> Nice review, the PD35 looks like it has pretty good throw for such a small light using a XML emitter, on burst mode any way.


Thank you!
Last night I tested it at 60meters and 200meters distance...still very impressed with this light.


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*



Chevy-SS said:


> Great review and pics! Thanks very much.
> 
> Seems like this light is longer than it needs to be....I wonder why?


Thank you!
It is longer because of the side switch.It takes about a centimeter of the length.The reflector is about 2 centimeters deep.




YetiFlash said:


> Superb review with excellent photography  My PD35 recently arrived and I'm very impressed with this little lumen wonder - build quality, form factor and performance (so far). I'm finding that the surprising thing isn't the lumen output level, its the overall quality of beam, giving a superb balance of throw and flood. My only negative issue is its inability to tail stand,but I may work on a home made fix for that !


Thank you!
I really like the beam of the PD35. I've never thought we can get so clean beam from a smooth reflector.
Enjoy your PD35 :thumbsup: 




braddy said:


> I think you just took the title for flashlight photography, and it was a great review. Thanks for all that work, I will be sending people to this thread.


Thank you very much! Comments like yours give me a power for more great reviews.:thumbsup:


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*



Chevy-SS said:


> Great review and pics! Thanks very much.
> 
> Seems like this light is longer than it needs to be....I wonder why?



I think they made the PD35 longer than the original PD32 so it would have more mass to help disapate the heat produced on the burst mode.


----------



## LAMPARITA

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*



YetiFlash said:


> Superb review with excellent photography  My PD35 recently arrived and I'm very impressed with this little lumen wonder - build quality, form factor and performance (so far). I'm finding that the surprising thing isn't the lumen output level, its the overall quality of beam, giving a superb balance of throw and flood. My only negative issue is its inability to tail stand,but I may work on a home made fix for that !



You're right, the PD35 is not capable to tail stand on a flat surface because, as we all know, the On/Off tail switch protrude to far back beyond the surface of the tail cap so here's a "home made fix" that will solve the problem by just using a 1" diameter standard plastic grommet, same one you insert in panels or desks holes to protect computer and phone cables or wires when passed through it or you can also use a 1" plastic leg tip cap, same one used for table and chairs. Either one of these two items fit perfect around the tail cap of the flashlight, just like the Fenix Diffuser tip - The grommet or the chair leg tip cap will keep the On/Off switch from touching the table or any surface and you will have the ability to tail stand the light and use it as a torch while working with both hands. Try it, it works!!:thumbsup:


----------



## YetiFlash

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*



LAMPARITA said:


> You're right, the PD35 is not capable to tail stand on a flat surface because, as we all know, the On/Off tail switch protrude to far back beyond the surface of the tail cap so here's a "home made fix" that will solve the problem by just using a 1" diameter standard plastic grommet, same one you insert in panels or desks holes to protect computer and phone cables or wires when passed through it or you can also use a 1" plastic leg tip cap, same one used for table and chairs. Either one of these two items fit perfect around the tail cap of the flashlight, just like the Fenix Diffuser tip - The grommet or the chair leg tip cap will keep the On/Off switch from touching the table or any surface and you will have the ability to tail stand the light and use it as a torch while working with both hands. Try it, it works!!:thumbsup:
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion LAMPARITA  - I'll pop into my local DIY store and see if they have anything that will fit as a tail stand.
> 
> Update: Now really enjoying two Fenix PD35's as cycle lights. I tend to leave them both on High most of the time and they light up the road like flood lights! One light angled so that the beam hotspot lands roughly 5-8m ahead, the other hotspot at around 2m. This way most of the immediate viewing area is covered without blinding oncoming motorists. My only other gripe, tail standing ability aside is the UI - think I prefer the twist ring format to the side switch. But then again I may get used to the side switch over time - after all my first proper flashlight was a Jetbeam Raptor RR0 with a twist ring - and you never forget your first! Other than that a superb piece of kit ;-)


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

Thanks for a great review with nice pictures!

I have PD32UE and I think it's my favourite Fenix light ever. The neutral tint is beautiful and therefore I wish PD35 should have it as well. 
However I am still tempted to get also PD35, these are really great lights. There is one thing I don't really like, however. While Fenix otherwise use to present fair runtime specs this isn't the case with the burst modes of PD32UE and PD35. As we know such a high outputs are a very heavy load for a single 18650, and the claimed runtimes isn't close to accurate if we are talking about stable output.
I think PD32UE was measured to a total of 30min at 740lm, and I guess it's similar with PD35 at 850lm; the brightness pretty soon starts to decline. Anyway, I can live with that. 140lm level is the most used with my PD32UE. The huge hotspot is awesome!


----------



## FlashLion

*Re: Fenix PD35 ,850 Lumens,powerful,compact 18650 flashlight-REVIEW*

Thank you Swedpat for your comment!

I've updated my review with Runtime measurements.Check them out.


----------



## seanborn1979

Wow! New member here but coming from long time member at XDA-Developers forum. I love this review! Every question possible is answered. I just wanted to give you my 2 cents about a case for this flashlight. I am not happy with the factory cases at all. I wonder why they make such a great flashlight and send it with such a cheap case. I have used multiple different cases and found that the Maxpedition 5" flashlight case (MX1431B) is a great case for this light. It is very durable and stays on your belt not sliding around between belt loops. I know this is unrelated to the actual flashlight, just wanted to let you know it fits perfect in this case.


----------



## braddy

At $17.00 for that overpriced sheath, I will be OK with the sheath it came with.


----------



## FlashLion

seanborn1979 said:


> Wow! New member here but coming from long time member at XDA-Developers forum. I love this review! Every question possible is answered. I just wanted to give you my 2 cents about a case for this flashlight. I am not happy with the factory cases at all. I wonder why they make such a great flashlight and send it with such a cheap case. I have used multiple different cases and found that the Maxpedition 5" flashlight case (MX1431B) is a great case for this light. It is very durable and stays on your belt not sliding around between belt loops. I know this is unrelated to the actual flashlight, just wanted to let you know it fits perfect in this case.


:welcome: Thanks for your comment.
Thanks for the info about the holster.
Most of the latest flashlights come with a thin holster or without holster.Manufacturers are trying to reduce the price and make their flashlights more competitive.
PD35's holster is not on the level of the flashlight,but it's good to have it.


----------



## seanborn1979

No problem! I cannot say I am flashlight officinado but I do like to have high quality tools and a flashlight is a must have tool for everyone. I never used to carry them around on my person until the last few years when the quality of them and the battery life has come as far as it has.

Have any of you ever coated your light? I am picking up my FNS-9 tomorrow from being Cerakoted and I had the place Cerakote my PD32UE while my gun was being done. I didn't think about it until after I left, do you think it will affect the heat disapation? I can't see that if it did, that it would be enough to cause any harm to the light.


----------



## FlashLion

I don't know much about coating with Cerakote,but people do it,so it should not be a problem. 
Maybe someone with more knowledge will share his opinion.


----------



## seanborn1979

Well it didn't get coated. My guy working on it couldn't get it apart without the fear of of breaking it. But he did decide to go and buy one for himself..lol!


----------



## teacher

Thanks for the great review.... complete with fantastic pictures. 
I just received one of these lights and am more than pleased with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## dekxx

just got this about a week ago. Today as I was playing with it, I noticed that the mode switch has become a bit unresponsive and once in a while the brightness will not change when I press the switch and have to press it harder to change the modes. The mode switch may have become less sensitive. Anybody else have this problem? It is not so bad so am holding out on contacting Fenix for replacement under the 2 year warranty.


----------



## FlashLion

teacher said:


> Thanks for the great review.... complete with fantastic pictures.
> I just received one of these lights and am more than pleased with it! :thumbsup:


Enjoy it :twothumbs



dekxx said:


> just got this about a week ago. Today as I was playing with it, I noticed that the mode switch has become a bit unresponsive and once in a while the brightness will not change when I press the switch and have to press it harder to change the modes. The mode switch may have become less sensitive. Anybody else have this problem? It is not so bad so am holding out on contacting Fenix for replacement under the 2 year warranty.


Hello.
This is the first time I read about a problem with PD35.If the problem still exists when using fresh batteries,you can contact your dealer and ask for replacement.:thumbsup:


----------



## T4R06

my 5yr old daughter attend to a trick or treat @ Mystic Seaport here in CT and i gave her this little light loaded with 18650 with the diffuser on it. LOL all people are looking at us, all of them are holding led lanterns that can be bought @ BBB

its so bright and from start to end the setting is on Medium. sometimes she flicks it on TURBO and some are mad LOL


----------



## Djs105

I just wanted to use my first post on the forum to thank you for such a great review. I was doing some research on the light in several places and found yours to be the most helpful. So much so that I created an account on the forum and my PD35 came in the mail today. 

Now I need to peruse the forum a bit and pick a good battery and charger.


----------



## FlashLion

Djs105 said:


> I just wanted to use my first post on the forum to thank you for such a great review. I was doing some research on the light in several places and found yours to be the most helpful. So much so that I created an account on the forum and my PD35 came in the mail today.
> 
> Now I need to peruse the forum a bit and pick a good battery and charger.



Thank you!
Congratulations on the light.
I use protected Keeppower batteries and Nitecore I4 charger. I am pleased with them.
Fenix has now a new 3400mAh battery and very interesting smart charger.They are also a good choice. 
:welcome:


----------



## Djs105

FlashLion said:


> Thank you!
> Congratulations for the light.
> I use protected Keeppower batteries and Nitecore I4 charger. I am pleased with them.
> Fenix has now a new 3400mAh battery and very interesting smart charger.They are also a good choice.
> :welcome:



The light came with an Egtac 3400mAh battery and Lanbo charger. I'm pretty sure I don't trust either one. I'll be looking into your recommendations. Thank c

I also need a heavier duty belt case as I am a Police Officer and I plan on carrying this light at work. The one that comes with won't fit on my belt.


----------



## braddy

Fenixtactical has a leather holster for it.


----------



## FlashLion

Djs105 said:


> The light came with an Egtac 3400mAh battery and Lanbo charger. I'm pretty sure I don't trust either one. I'll be looking into your recommendations. Thank c
> 
> I also need a heavier duty belt case as I am a Police Officer and I plan on carrying this light at work. The one that comes with won't fit on my belt.


I don't have Eagletac batteries(I think this is the battery you have-green and white color),but as far as I know they are one of the best batteries,well made protection circuit and original Panasonic cell inside. You can use it without a doubt.
About the charger,I don't know it. I am pleased with the Nitecore I4 charger that I use.Not the best build quality,but charging quite well and fully stops when the batteries are charged.
You can see more recommendations in the "Flashlight electronics" part of the forum.


----------



## Stainz

Last Saturday found me in a locally owned outdoors store. They had a stack of PD35's on the counter sale-priced at $70. Recalling your excellent review, I grabbed one - and a Fenix 18650 (I got an I2 charger and a pair of 18650's with my M22 in the late summer. My M22 and older M21 worked nicely off of the 18650's, so I was recently sold on them.). The PD35 is a new favorite here - a handy size and super easy to use, too. Thanks for the excellent review. I don't know what this world is coming to... I am a dyed in the wool Surefire & CR123 lover... and now I am bragging on my Fenix and Olight lights - and Li-ion rechargeables. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## Stefano

Nice review !


----------



## HIDblue

Great review and oustanding photos/videos. Thanks for putting in all of that work/time. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashLion

Stainz said:


> Last Saturday found me in a locally owned outdoors store. They had a stack of PD35's on the counter sale-priced at $70. Recalling your excellent review, I grabbed one - and a Fenix 18650 (I got an I2 charger and a pair of 18650's with my M22 in the late summer. My M22 and older M21 worked nicely off of the 18650's, so I was recently sold on them.). The PD35 is a new favorite here - a handy size and super easy to use, too. Thanks for the excellent review. I don't know what this world is coming to... I am a dyed in the wool Surefire & CR123 lover... and now I am bragging on my Fenix and Olight lights - and Li-ion rechargeables. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks!


Congratulations on the new light. PD35 is really good combination of compact size,high brightness and battery type/capacity.
Enjoy it.:thumbsup:




Stefano said:


> Nice review !


Thanks.


HIDblue said:


> Great review and oustanding photos/videos. Thanks for putting in all of that work/time. :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## bikerdog

Outstanding review. I have been searching all over the internet for a review of this light and this is by far the most thorough I have been able to find.


----------



## LAMPARITA

Thank you for the great review! I'm sure Surefire is a great brand and may have once been the best lights around but now they are just overpriced compared to other manufactures that have more advanced features/outputsbut. I can't afford to spend all that $$$ on something I can get for a much better price, Fenix is way more reliable than people once thought, I'm very happy with my PD35, flimsy holster but it rides perfect in my carpenter jeans utility pocket. By the way, FenixTactical has leather holsters for this particular model but can not believe their prices.. $50.00 BUCKS!!...who in their right mind is willing to spend all that $$$ on a flashlight holster?....and once shipping is included price comes up to almost $60.00...RIDICULOUS!:shakehead


----------



## FlashLion

bikerdog said:


> Outstanding review. I have been searching all over the internet for a review of this light and this is by far the most thorough I have been able to find.





LAMPARITA said:


> Thank you for the great review! I'm sure Surefire is a great brand and may have once been the best lights around but now they are just overpriced compared to other manufactures that have more advanced features/outputsbut. I can't afford to spend all that $$$ on something I can get for a much better price, Fenix is way more reliable than people once thought, I'm very happy with my PD35, flimsy holster but it rides perfect in my carpenter jeans utility pocket. By the way, FenixTactical has leather holsters for this particular model but can not believe their prices.. $50.00 BUCKS!!...who in their right mind is willing to spend all that $$$ on a flashlight holster?....and once shipping is included price comes up to almost $60.00...RIDICULOUS!:shakehead



Thank you. I am glad my review is helpful for you.


----------



## BillSWPA

Thank you for the excellent, informative review. I continue to be amazed at the absolute professional quality reviews being posted here.

I have had some familiarity with the Fenix brand for years, but now that my personal focus is changing from high priced lights to mid-priced, top quality lights, it is a brand I intend to try personally at some point in time. This light appears to be a very good choice.

My only criticism is that I would prefer to see strobe mode instantly available. I would need to do some experimentation with people who know more about strobe techniques than me to learn whether having it come on one second later is even useful, but having it come on immediately is unquestionably better.


----------



## FlashLion

BillSWPA said:


> Thank you for the excellent, informative review. I continue to be amazed at the absolute professional quality reviews being posted here.
> 
> I have had some familiarity with the Fenix brand for years, but now that my personal focus is changing from high priced lights to mid-priced, top quality lights, it is a brand I intend to try personally at some point in time. This light appears to be a very good choice.
> 
> My only criticism is that I would prefer to see strobe mode instantly available. I would need to do some experimentation with people who know more about strobe techniques than me to learn whether having it come on one second later is even useful, but having it come on immediately is unquestionably better.



Thank you for your comment!
PD35 is not from the Fenix tactical series which is TK. It is good to have a Strobe mode,but here it is not for rapid response. 
My personal opinion is- if you need to use strobe for defense you will need it instantly and mostly momentary.No time to wait a second or two.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

BillSWPA said:


> My only criticism is that I would prefer to see strobe mode instantly available.



I agree 100%. If you're in a situation where you're going to need it, every second is critical. There's simply not enough time to engage it.


----------



## Obone

Great review. I bought this after reading the review and have loved it. I also found out that my old Surefire filters work great on it. It now is my primary carry light for hunting.


----------



## FlashLion

Obone said:


> Great review. I bought this after reading the review and have loved it. I also found out that my old Surefire filters work great on it. It now is my primary carry light for hunting.


Thank you! Glad my review is helpful.
It's great to have some filters for the favorite light.:thumbsup:


----------



## awes

Thanks for the review, FlashLion.

Can anyone tell if Nitecore 25.4mm filters (i.e. http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=45) will fit PD35?


----------



## LAMPARITA

Why not use the original ones from Fenix designed for the PD35?They can be pre-ordered now and expected around 12-20-13


----------



## kj2

awes said:


> Thanks for the review, FlashLion.
> 
> Can anyone tell if Nitecore 25.4mm filters (i.e. http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=45) will fit PD35?


Yes, they fit. I got them too.


----------



## balto charlie

Hi: Excellent review,seriously. I would like to address the feature that drops the brightness down to 450L. Resetting a light while cycling in traffic at 30 mph does not work for me.

You stated:
"....As a high performance light,the PD35 accumulates significant heat while at Turbo output.To protect the light and battery,PD35 drops down into the High brightness level after running at Turbo output for about 5 minutes.There is another step down to Mid brightness level after about 30 minutes working on High mode. These steps down are time controlled,so If you want again the higher mode you just have to reset the light(If the flashlight is to hot,reset is not recommend and can cause damage to the flashlight)." 

My needs are for cycling. My commute is 1 hour long, I want 1 hour of turbo high run-time. Since I cycle at night during cold periods my lights tend to be cold(very cold). Overheating is never an issue as they are 'forced air cooled" so to speak. So will this light still drop to 450L in 5 minutes? Then drop again to medium after 30 mins? Is this time driven or temperature driven??? I already have a 450 lumen (or better) bike lights. I want a brighter light so this Fenix is appealing, small, self contained, waterproof and really bright. Fenix quality is far superior to most other brands. 

Thanks again for your review. I did read most replies including Yeti(cyclist). Hopefully he will chime in as well. 

Regards, Charlie


----------



## FlashLion

balto charlie said:


> Hi: Excellent review,seriously. I would like to address the feature that drops the brightness down to 450L. Resetting a light while cycling in traffic at 30 mph does not work for me.
> 
> You stated:
> "....As a high performance light,the PD35 accumulates significant heat while at Turbo output.To protect the light and battery,PD35 drops down into the High brightness level after running at Turbo output for about 5 minutes.There is another step down to Mid brightness level after about 30 minutes working on High mode. These steps down are time controlled,so If you want again the higher mode you just have to reset the light(If the flashlight is to hot,reset is not recommend and can cause damage to the flashlight)."
> 
> My needs are for cycling. My commute is 1 hour long, I want 1 hour of turbo high run-time. Since I cycle at night during cold periods my lights tend to be cold(very cold). Overheating is never an issue as they are 'forced air cooled" so to speak. So will this light still drop to 450L in 5 minutes? Then drop again to medium after 30 mins? Is this time driven or temperature driven??? I already have a 450 lumen (or better) bike lights. I want a brighter light so this Fenix is appealing, small, self contained, waterproof and really bright. Fenix quality is far superior to most other brands.
> 
> Thanks again for your review. I did read most replies including Yeti(cyclist). Hopefully he will chime in as well.
> 
> Regards, Charlie


Hello Charlie.
PD35 steps down controlled by timer,so it will decrease the brightness always after 5 and 30 minutes or if the voltage is not enough for the required mode.You will have to restart it every 5 minutes,which is unacceptable for cycling in my opinion.Simple AMC7135 based driver might be better for bicycle flashlight.
Thanks


----------



## zs&tas

balto charlie said:


> Hi: Excellent review,seriously. I would like to address the feature that drops the brightness down to 450L. Resetting a light while cycling in traffic at 30 mph does not work for me.
> 
> You stated:
> "....As a high performance light,the PD35 accumulates significant heat while at Turbo output.To protect the light and battery,PD35 drops down into the High brightness level after running at Turbo output for about 5 minutes.There is another step down to Mid brightness level after about 30 minutes working on High mode. These steps down are time controlled,so If you want again the higher mode you just have to reset the light(If the flashlight is to hot,reset is not recommend and can cause damage to the flashlight)."
> 
> My needs are for cycling. My commute is 1 hour long, I want 1 hour of turbo high run-time. Since I cycle at night during cold periods my lights tend to be cold(very cold). Overheating is never an issue as they are 'forced air cooled" so to speak. So will this light still drop to 450L in 5 minutes? Then drop again to medium after 30 mins? Is this time driven or temperature driven??? I already have a 450 lumen (or better) bike lights. I want a brighter light so this Fenix is appealing, small, self contained, waterproof and really bright. Fenix quality is far superior to most other brands.
> 
> Thanks again for your review. I did read most replies including Yeti(cyclist). Hopefully he will chime in as well.
> 
> Regards, Charlie



hi cyclist here. you need something bigger - so dosnt need to step down, or something temp controlled so it adjusts itself. look at the zebralight SC600 L2, small bright and temp control with full regulation . the 35's not for you !


----------



## balto charlie

Thanks flashlion and zs&tas. saved me from a big mistake. I'll look into the zebralight. Thanks again, Charlie


----------



## JohnGribbin

Look at eagletac. They step down very little. That's why I bought the g25c2 1180 lumens....


----------



## Ryp

JohnGribbin said:


> Look at eagletac. They step down very little. That's why I bought the g25c2 1180 lumens....



The G25C2 is actually 980 lumens.


----------



## FlashLion

Ryp said:


> The G25C2 is actually 980 lumens.


And it is thrower compared to PD35. Not so good for cycling.


balto charlie said:


> Thanks flashlion and zs&tas. saved me from a big mistake. I'll look into the zebralight. Thanks again, Charlie


Glad to help. If you will use it only on your bike better look around for any bike light from the good brands.They offer some really good,powerful bike lights with good beam for cycling.


----------



## techwg

I just thought of something. If the burst mode does 2.88 Amp drain, how come it is rated on a 2600 mAh battery for 1.25 hours? By my math it would last 54 mins unless I am just completely missing something (I'm not an electronics expert). Can someone explain this?


----------



## FlashLion

techwg said:


> I just thought of something. If the burst mode does 2.88 Amp drain, how come it is rated on a 2600 mAh battery for 1.25 hours? By my math it would last 54 mins unless I am just completely missing something (I'm not an electronics expert). Can someone explain this?


This is the initial/maximal possible current draw.It will be at that value as long as the battery can hold it.A single battery can't hold it for long,so the current will decrease after some time.
I write the initial value just to give you an idea for the maximal possible current draw/brightness allowed by the driver. Since it will change its value,it is impossible to calculate runtime by just one measuring. 
Hope this answers your question.
Thanks


----------



## John Pombrio

Thanks for the review. It took me WAY too long to figure out that this flashlight is the one I wanted.

I donno if there is a sale forum page, but the official Fenix-Store dot com has a good deal on their flashlights with the APP10 10% discount. I not only got the Fenix PD35 but their new 18650B 3400mAH (EDIT noname made in China) protected rechargeable batteries. With the discount, the batteries come out about the same price as the Orbtronics and no sales tax and free shipping. Plus their charger PLUS their over the top HP30 Headlamp. I just couldn't help myself! Imagine hitting a trail with 1700+ lumens. Deer will be blinded, birds will start chirping for the dawn, forest fires will be reported...
oo: 

EDIT 2013-01-28 I returned the Fenix batteries and charger. the Fenix batteries are made by Shenzhen FTDBattery Industrial Company in China. No specs are available on the $20 each 18650 battery either in the package or on the Fenix website, a glaring omission for such an expensive battery. One of the batteries would not charge with the charger so I returned the batteries and the charger after talking to Fenix and running through some troubleshooting (battery never got above 3.623 volts and eventually would not have the lights come on when in the charger). I bought a set of Orbtronic 18650B Pany celled and protected batteries that DID include the specs for the battery AND were cheaper than the Fenix batteries, heh. They are charging now in a Nitecore 2nd gen charger.

EDIT 2014-04-07 Cannot say enough good things about both the PD-35 and the Obtronics 18650 rechargeable batteries. I bought another PD-35 as I liked the first one so much. The Orbtronics have been tested and charged and I highly recommend.


----------



## kolombo

Excellent review and beautiful pictures! I found my way here because I love Fenix products and I'm looking for something a little more powerful than my LD20, and I think this may be the one. My birthday is around the corner and I'm probably going to ask for this (or the Nitecore P12).


----------



## Redstorm

I bought one recently and am really impressed by the built and the brightness. Haven't really have a chance to try it outdoor but from my limited time playing with it indoor, it is darn good. I initially wanted the Nitecore P12 but the regular store that I got my flashlights from doesn't carry the Nitecore products. So, I went for the PD35 without any regrets.


----------



## Durand Durand

Thanks for this excellent review. This helped me decide on my first fenix...which of course is a PD35. I also splurged and bought a couple of fenix ARB-L2 batteries and the ARE-C1 charger. Now if I can just get it mounted on my AR-15, I'll be G2G!

BTW, the brand new ARB-L2s stayed in the charger less than 2 hours before the charger LEDs turned green. I checked them both with my Fluke DVM and got 4.143 and 4.154 volts. Don't know if this is good but I figure on monitoring the charger's performance over time.


----------



## Scooby214

Durand Durand said:


> BTW, the brand new ARB-L2s stayed in the charger less than 2 hours before the charger LEDs turned green. I checked them both with my Fluke DVM and got 4.143 and 4.154 volts. Don't know if this is good but I figure on monitoring the charger's performance over time.


Your voltage results are similar to what my batteries do when charged on the ARE-C1 charger. Using either Tenergy or Fenix batteries, my freshly charged batteries measure about 4.15 volts. While I wouldn't mind if the charger would charge all the way to 4.2 volts, I'd rather have them charge to 4.15 volts than charge over 4.2 volts.


----------



## FlashLion

John Pombrio said:


> Thanks for the review. It took me WAY too long to figure out that this flashlight is the one I wanted.
> 
> I donno if there is a sale forum page, but the official Fenix-Store dot com has a good deal on their flashlights with the APP10 10% discount. I not only got the Fenix PD35 but their new 18650B 3400mAH Pany protected rechargeable batteries. With the discount, the batteries come out about the same price as the Orbtronics and no sales tax and free shipping. Plus their charger PLUS their over the top HP30 Headlamp. I just couldn't help myself! Imagine hitting a trail with 1700+ lumens. Deer will be blinded, birds will start chirping for the dawn, forest fires will be reported...
> 
> 
> oo:


Congrats! Nice Fenix combo :thumbsup:



Redstorm said:


> I bought one recently and am really impressed by the built and the brightness. Haven't really have a chance to try it outdoor but from my limited time playing with it indoor, it is darn good. I initially wanted the Nitecore P12 but the regular store that I got my flashlights from doesn't carry the Nitecore products. So, I went for the PD35 without any regrets.


Good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashLion

Durand Durand said:


> Thanks for this excellent review. This helped me decide on my first fenix...which of course is a PD35. I also splurged and bought a couple of fenix ARB-L2 batteries and the ARE-C1 charger. Now if I can just get it mounted on my AR-15, I'll be G2G!
> 
> BTW, the brand new ARB-L2s stayed in the charger less than 2 hours before the charger LEDs turned green. I checked them both with my Fluke DVM and got 4.143 and 4.154 volts. Don't know if this is good but I figure on monitoring the charger's performance over time.



Glad my review is helpful. 

Thanks guys for the info about the chargers.



Scooby214 said:


> Your voltage results are similar to what my batteries do when charged on the ARE-C1 charger. Using either Tenergy or Fenix batteries, my freshly charged batteries measure about 4.15 volts. While I wouldn't mind if the charger would charge all the way to 4.2 volts, I'd rather have them charge to 4.15 volts than charge over 4.2 volts.


----------



## TracerX

I have been looking at another light to replace my PD32UE - this one looks pretty sweet...


----------



## den331

this happened on my PD32UE but it happened to my unit after 8 months of use. i sprayed the inside of the head with contact cleaner now it's good as new. but the bad news is it ruined my reflector . because i dont know how to take apart the head


dekxx said:


> just got this about a week ago. Today as I was playing with it, I noticed that the mode switch has become a bit unresponsive and once in a while the brightness will not change when I press the switch and have to press it harder to change the modes. The mode switch may have become less sensitive. Anybody else have this problem? It is not so bad so am holding out on contacting Fenix for replacement under the 2 year warranty.


----------



## Ryp

TracerX said:


> I have been looking at another light to replace my PD32UE - this one looks pretty sweet...



Nitecore P12


----------



## FLAWLS1

Great review! I bought the PD35 not long ago & love it.


----------



## FlashLion

FLAWLS1 said:


> Great review! I bought the PD35 not long ago & love it.


Thanks. Enjoy it! :thumbsup:
I measured the output of PD35 about 940 lumen. My lightbox is in testing phase yet,so the value is not 100% accurate,but this flashlight is definitely brighter than many other lights. 






All measurements are taken 30sec after activation.


----------



## Bearclaws

Awesome review! This def helps with choosing what I want!


----------



## ncvetteman

I just got my Fenix PD35. I love it. I actually like the side button to cycle through the output levels.

Very easy to use. :twothumbs


----------



## Stefano

The PD35 has surprised even me 
I bought a Lux meter, is not professional, but I think it's accurate because I did a lot of measurements and found evidence of what is declared by the manufacturers.
I have found from 10500 to 12000 lux which is much more than the promised 8500.

(translate with Google)


----------



## cagenuts

Thank you *FlashLion* for this very informative review. You certainly helped me in my decision to purchase the PD35. I appreciate the effort.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rinspeed

Wow, that's one of the most excellent reviews I've ever seen. I just ordered a PD35 a couple minutes ago.


----------



## kestrel140

I own a PD35, it worked well for the first month. I seem to have a serious issue with the switch, my flashlight is temperamental and unreliable. I think Fenix should recall them and do further testing. If other people have the same issue please post it. I own many Fenix lights and hope this is an isolated incident.


----------



## braddy

I think one of the guys will suggest that you tighten up the switch a little.

If you go to the first post, one of those photos shows you the two indentions on the inside of the switch, you can put the tips of some needle nose in them and tighten, or loosen the adjustment.


----------



## DarkRemover

WOW! This is what I would call a detailed review deluxe!

Great job here!

I am now going to purchase this light!


----------



## FlashLion

DarkRemover said:


> WOW! This is what I would call a detailed review deluxe!
> 
> Great job here!
> 
> I am now going to purchase this light!


Thank you!
It is a great flashlight and really powerful. You'll like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## boanerges

My Fenix PD35 is a wonderful flashlight!


----------



## LAMPARITA

My PD35 and E35UE - Grrreat lights!....my 2 favorites.


----------



## raymond~

Thanks for your collective responses and sharing your experiences 
with the PD35. Picked one up based primarily on your enthusiasm
as well as i4 charger and a pair of 18650 batteries. After carrying
around a Surefire 6P with Malkoff reflector for several years. It's
now playing second fiddle to the PD35 the past week. r-


----------



## vic303

I just picked up a PD35 at REI this evening as I had a discount plus my dividend there. That brought it down to almost half off retail, which was nice. I was surprised to like this light as much as I did. I had been wanting a Olight S10, and got to try several different Fenix and Nitecore lights at REI. But this one just felt right in the hand and in the pocket. 

Your review, FL, is very informative and has excellent pics too. Thank you for posting it. I am impressed with the handling of this light, the switches, the modes offered (Yay, no extraneous flash modes!), and the side switch is nice. The beam profile and output was rivaling the much larger Nitecore EA4. I am liking this light a lot!


----------



## Sekon

Great review!
Thanks for that. I purchased the PD35 which is my second Fenix,, I am very happy with this light! I also own the TK20,, which I like as well,,, But, I am looking into the TK61... would like a good thrower...

Thanks Again
Cheers


----------



## FlashLion

vic303 said:


> I just picked up a PD35 at REI this evening as I had a discount plus my dividend there. That brought it down to almost half off retail, which was nice. I was surprised to like this light as much as I did. I had been wanting a Olight S10, and got to try several different Fenix and Nitecore lights at REI. But this one just felt right in the hand and in the pocket.
> 
> Your review, FL, is very informative and has excellent pics too. Thank you for posting it. I am impressed with the handling of this light, the switches, the modes offered (Yay, no extraneous flash modes!), and the side switch is nice. The beam profile and output was rivaling the much larger Nitecore EA4. I am liking this light a lot!





boanerges said:


> My Fenix PD35 is a wonderful flashlight!





raymond~ said:


> Thanks for your collective responses and sharing your experiences
> with the PD35. Picked one up based primarily on your enthusiasm
> as well as i4 charger and a pair of 18650 batteries. After carrying
> around a Surefire 6P with Malkoff reflector for several years. It's
> now playing second fiddle to the PD35 the past week. r-



PD35 is really handy light.
Enjoy it guys! :twothumbs




Sekon said:


> Great review!
> Thanks for that. I purchased the PD35 which is my second Fenix,, I am very happy with this light! I also own the TK20,, which I like as well,,, But, I am looking into the TK61... would like a good thrower...
> 
> Thanks Again
> Cheers


Thanks.
I don't have the TK61,but from what I read on the forum,it is another great light from Fenix. Definitely a good choise for a thrower.


----------



## John Pombrio

kestrel140 said:


> I own a PD35, it worked well for the first month. I seem to have a serious issue with the switch, my flashlight is temperamental and unreliable. I think Fenix should recall them and do further testing. If other people have the same issue please post it. I own many Fenix lights and hope this is an isolated incident.



Like Braddy said, try tightening up the switch. When I called Fenix with their battery problem, the lady had me do exactly that with the switch. Of course, it didn't fix a broken Fenix battery...


----------



## John Pombrio

Scooby214 said:


> Your voltage results are similar to what my batteries do when charged on the ARE-C1 charger. Using either Tenergy or Fenix batteries, my freshly charged batteries measure about 4.15 volts. While I wouldn't mind if the charger would charge all the way to 4.2 volts, I'd rather have them charge to 4.15 volts than charge over 4.2 volts.



After returning my defective Fenix battery (returned all of them and their charger as we did not know what was wrong with them), I bought the Obtronics 3400mah batteries and the Nitecore intellicharger version 2 from Amazon. I charged up the 4 batteries and every single one of them came out of the charger with exactly 4.2 volts on them. Mind you, I used my HP voltmeter with 5 digits below the decimal point but all measured exactly 4.2 volts. I drained one for a while until the voltage started dropping a bit and the extra digits popped up so the voltmeter was not just rounding up or down. Surprising results!


----------



## FlashLion

John Pombrio said:


> After returning my defective Fenix battery (returned all of them and their charger as we did not know what was wrong with them), I bought the Obtronics 3400mah batteries and the Nitecore intellicharger version 2 from Amazon. I charged up the 4 batteries and every single one of them came out of the charger with exactly 4.2 volts on them. Mind you, I used my HP voltmeter with 5 digits below the decimal point but all measured exactly 4.2 volts. I drained one for a while until the voltage started dropping a bit and the extra digits popped up so the voltmeter was not just rounding up or down. Surprising results!


That's great. My I4 has 4.21V terminating voltage. Your is even better. I just would like their build quality to be higher,but they do their job well and my I4 is my trusted charger.


----------



## tobrien

nice review as usual! (I know I'm late replying, but one of my best friends just got a PD35 and I found your review first through Google )

One question: so the PD35 is, in fact, wide enough for the "fat" 18650s? My friend uses two CR123s right now and I'm recommending him to use 18650s (because they are twice the capacity, better voltage holding under load, rechargeable, etc.)

Can anyone confirm if the PD35 will fit Redilast 3400 mAh 18650s? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## FlashLion

Thanks tobrien! Your comments are always welcome.
The PD35 should fit any protected 18650 battery. I don't have a Redilast 3400,but I doubt it will not fit.


----------



## tobrien

FlashLion said:


> Thanks tobrien! Your comments are always welcome.
> The PD35 should fit any protected 18650 battery. I don't have a Redilast 3400,but I doubt it will not fit.



No problem! your reviews are always awesome! 

thank you for the info about the Redilast 3400 fitment. Worst case scenario, I can trade him an AW for the Redilast haha (if, for some reason, there were fitment issues)


----------



## tobrien

as a testament to your review's awesome-ness, it ranks first in Google for "fenix pd35 review" it seems


----------



## FlashLion

That's great! Thanks for the info tobrien. I'm glad that my review is helpful.


----------



## tobrien

no problem man


----------



## lightoff

Is this the latest PD35? I am confused by the title. Is it 850 lumens or 960 for the new version? 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MJ3LM6C/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## FlashLion

lightoff said:


> Is this the latest PD35? I am confused by the title. Is it 850 lumens or 960 for the new version?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MJ3LM6C/?tag=cpf0b6-20


My review is on the first(old) PD35. It was described by Fenix with maximum output of 850 lumens,but measurements show that the first PD35 is actually about 980 lumens with a 18650 battery!!
So no matter which version you will get,it is an impressively bright flashlight.:thumbsup:


----------



## 5S8Zh5

edit: PD35 850 lumen ordered and on the way. Thanks for your in depth take me down from this fence review.


----------



## Grijon

Thank you, FlashLion - incredible review!!


----------



## FlashLion

5S8Zh5 said:


> edit: PD35 850 lumen ordered and on the way. Thanks for your in depth take me down from this fence review.


Glad to help 
Thanks for reading!




Grijon said:


> Thank you, FlashLion - incredible review!!


You're welcome! Thanks for reading!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jvvjvv

Very well done review thanks for all the work you did. Been on the fence as to which small light to get, this thread did the trick. I have several 18650, multiple battery lights, so this little guy will be perfect. Thanks again, have a great holiday season.


JVVJVV


----------



## CelticCross74

I bought the older "850" lumen PD35 based off of this and a couple other reviews all state how underrated the light is! Had my new old PD35 a couple of months and now for no reason it just flickers and goes out! Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## FlashLion

Jvvjvv said:


> Very well done review thanks for all the work you did. Been on the fence as to which small light to get, this thread did the trick. I have several 18650, multiple battery lights, so this little guy will be perfect. Thanks again, have a great holiday season.
> JVVJVV


Thanks. Glad the review is helpful.
Happy Holidays!



CelticCross74 said:


> I bought the older "850" lumen PD35 based off of this and a couple other reviews all state how underrated the light is! Had my new old PD35 a couple of months and now for no reason it just flickers and goes out! Anybody got any ideas?


May be a loose retaining ring of the tailcap switch or dirty/greased contact points. Be sure the retaining ring is tight. I had this problem with one of the test flashlights from other brand,a time ago.


----------



## cmichael

CelticCross74 said:


> I bought the older "850" lumen PD35 based off of this and a couple other reviews all state how underrated the light is! Had my new old PD35 a couple of months and now for no reason it just flickers and goes out! Anybody got any ideas?



I know this is old thread. It happen to my old PD35, For some reason flickers and won't hold on turbo for more than a minute, Bill at www.predatorbdu.com, He kinds enough to exchange another PD35 for my old PD35, He is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## CelticCross74

Still cannot get the lower modes of my "850" to stop flickering out but that is okay as turbo and strobe still work fine. Seeing as how I may have received a faulty one I contacted knifecenter where I got it only to get no response which is messed up considering how much business I have done with them soooo....might as well get the most out of what I have so I dumped a fresh set of Panasonic CR123 cells in it for all out maximum output. The light seems to really love the 2x power source so far. If my light is gonna go out it may as well be at maximum output


----------



## hellcatrydr

Near 2018, this review is still gettin hit.

I'm a flashlight nooblet in the humbling process of educating myself as to wth a flashlight is capable of.


I'm torn between newer/current class models of both Fenix and Nitecore. My research brought me here.

Thanks mang. :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74

Fenix fixed my "850" for FREE!! I beat the heck out of that thing. No questions asked either. The "850" PD35 has been proven multiple times over to actually be pushing 950+ lumens out the front. 1000+ on 2x sources. I have 4 or 5 PD35's including the TAC. The TAC is the only other PD series light that is as bright as the "850".

I still use them ALL. They are all in different locations across my patchwork of property. 

New to high output LED flame throwers eh? Whatever you get next should be THERMALLY REGULATED as in the output drops off slowly enough that it is barely noticeable unless the cell is almost out of charge.

PD35 is a benchmark light. It is the PD35 that began an entire new category of high output LED lights "Cigar tube size" easy to carry high output lights. I have SO MANY lights I cannot remember if any of the PD series are thermally regulated or not.

Check out the 2016 PD32. It is the SAME THING as the PD35 just in a slightly shorter, slightly more narrow package. The 2016 PD32 is thermally regulated. No sudden timed drop offs in output. 2016 PD32 has the XP-L HI emitter which means it throws twice as far as the PD35's. It is rated at 900 lumens which is of course just fine. The form factor is the same thing as the PD35 just 1/4th more compact and that much easier to carry. 

In the end almost the entire "Cigar tube size" class LED lights are some of the best EDC lights ever. Nitecore makes their PD35 version the Nitecore P12. Up until the latest P12GT the P12 was lagging behind the PD series Fenix.

Nitecore P12GT. This is the most feature packed "cigar tube size" light I know of. Every bell and whistle is in it. P12GT also has the throw oriented XP-L HI emitter. It is thermally regulated. It throws the farthest out of its category.

What do you want the beam profile to look like? Almost all of this class of lights are specifically designed for close range work. The PD's are close range only but BOY...do they have a SUN for a beam profile.
The XP-L HI lights have beam profiles with small yet intensely bright hot spots that throw very well. They also have very useful spill but the hot spot is so concentrated. 

My suggestion-Fenix 2016 PD32 as well as edc carry ligh..


----------



## syga

Based on this and other reviews, I bought a PD35 V2.0 with a Fenix 3500 battery. 

I do a lot of late evening and night walks and found the eco mode (rated 430 hours) quite usable in paths that I am familar with. Otherwise the low mode (rated 29.5 hours) is more than adequate. 
Because its a small size, I find the supplied lanyard must be used to prevent dropping the light. 
The first few minutes of usage, it was flickering. The body to head took some tightening, the flickering stopped. I guess the factory did not torque it all the way?

The only thing I would improve on is the tail cap rubber switch boot. It has 2 body cutouts so the boot is somewhat exposed. I would like to see the rubber boot fully protected without any cutouts. But maybe the cutouts are there so its easier to turn the light on with gloves on.

Otherwise I'm more than satisfied with it.


----------



## CelticCross74

As for the tail switch getting in the way of for example using it as a candlelight myself and many others have changed the rubber switchboot out with one from the current get Armytek switchboots.The AT switchboots are lower profile and allow the light to tailstand.


----------

